# Applet und Rechte



## Scor (10. Mrz 2007)

hallo!
stehe mal wieder vor einem problemchen, bei dem mir google auch nicht so richtig weiterhelfen will.
programmiert habe ich ein applet. dieses laed mittels getImage() die benoetigten bilder von der platte, von wo aus das applet aufgerufen wird. das funktioniert also reibungslos. nun habe ich mir gedacht, mir den inhalt eines ordners ausgeben zu lassen, allerdings erzeugt "new File(".").list()" einen security fehler.
klar, ein applet darf nicht auf die dateien des clienten zugreifen.
gibt es nicht aber eine moeglichkeit, diese dateien so zu behandelt wie die bilder, die mittels getImage() geladen werden?
also irgendeine moeglichkeit, sich ohne signierung des applets zugriff auf die dateien des rechners zu verschaffen, auf dem es ausgefuehrt wurde?
waere sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen koennte.
gruss,
-scor-


----------



## VdA (10. Mrz 2007)

nein ohne signieren ist mir nix bekannt
aber warum illst du es nicht signieren?


----------



## Scor (10. Mrz 2007)

VdA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein ohne signieren ist mir nix bekannt
> aber warum illst du es nicht signieren?


signieren? kostet doch was, oder? ach, ist mir zu umstaendlich, hab es schon geloest bekommen.
mittels dieser methode koennen datein und ordner namen gelesen werden.

```
public String[] getFiles(String folder)
	{
		try
		{
			URL url=new URL(this.getCodeBase(), folder);
			ArrayList<String> dir=new ArrayList<String>();
			String tempStr="";
			System.out.println(url);
			
			try
			{	
				BufferedReader is = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
				while((tempStr = is.readLine())!=null)
				{
					dir.add(tempStr);
				}		
			}
			catch (IOException e)
			{
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			
			String[] list=new String[dir.size()];
			for(int i=0;i<list.length;i++)
			{
				System.out.println(dir.get(i));
				list[i]=dir.get(i);
			}

			return list;
		}
		catch(MalformedURLException e)
		{
			System.out.println("Url not loaded!");
		}
		
		return null;
	}
```


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2007)

Scor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also irgendeine moeglichkeit, sich ohne signierung des applets zugriff auf die dateien des rechners zu verschaffen, auf dem es ausgefuehrt wurde?


Nein, gibt es nicht. ausgeführt wird ein Applt auf dem Client. Deine derzeitige Lösung holt sich Dateien vom Server, auch wenn das in deinem Fall der gleiche Rechner ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2007)

Scor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> signieren? kostet doch was, oder?


Nein. Es geht auch kostenlos.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083


----------



## Scor (12. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Scor hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, ok, das war von mir falsch formuliert.
ich meinte:

also irgendeine moeglichkeit, sich ohne signierung des applets zugriff auf die dateien des rechners zu verschaffen, VON DEM AUS DIE APPLET DATEIEN GELADEN WURDEN?

und das habe ich ja nun bewerkstelligt bekommen, siehe code.
auf jeden fall vielen dank allen!


----------



## VdA (14. Mrz 2007)

nächstes mal:

1.nachdenken ???:L 
2.Schreiben
3.nochmal Lesen
4.Vertsteht man das :?: 
5.Wenn ja, dann "Absenden" :meld:


----------

